# ?about steam juicers



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

We're considering buying a steam juicer. I grow a lot of tree fruit & tomatoes, & even w/farm market & donating to food cupboard, seem to have waste every year. Do you own one of these, and would you recommend I buy one? Any bad experiences I should take into consideration? They are kind of pricey. Thanks, Sue


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

My DH suprised me and bought one for me from Amazon it was less than $100. I use mine quite a bit.  So far the juices I have made are: strawberry, blackberry, peach, cherry and apple. Peach is amazing! The apple seemed too watery, but I will try again with another apple other than gravenstiens. I will be trying grape and pear too. I think it is a great way to use up the extra fruit a person might have.

Lillian


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I love mine! It's especially useful if you do lots of small, seeded fruits, such as ornamental crabapples or elderberries. Saves a ton of work. I don't notice as much of a difference with apples and I still do peaches in a pot. That gives me more of a nectar, the steamer gives me juice.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,therm, Can you expand on "don't notice much of a difference w/apples"? I have a bunch of apple trees, but not enough or best varieties to warrant a cider press. Thanks, Sue


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Ms. Lilly had said that her apple juice was watery. I never noticed any difference between apple juice with the steamer, vs any other method. I you have large amounts of apples, I think the more traditional method would be more efficient, but the steamer is great for the peelings and scraps from other apple products. To me, I get more juice from the peelings with this than with traditional methods. I also get a nicer juice from the peelings. That may be because I always put too much water in the pot before.

If apples are your main/only fruit, it may or may not be worth it.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I have 2 of them with apple juice & grape juice the 2 things I use them most for. Just wash the apples, cut them in half and steam away. Grapes are washed, but not stemmed which saves a huge amount of time. I set timers and completely forget about the juicers while I'm doing something else until time to change out the fruit and start new batches. I do NOT use them for tomatoes by the way. I was rather upset that they don't do well at all with tomatoes.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I have one that hubby bought @ Goodwill for under $20. It wasn't until recently that started using it. When I was at Lehman's last Summer splurged and bought the maual.
I perfer my grape juice canned old school but a steam juicer is nice to have when you are doing small fruits such as currants.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2009/07/steam-juicer.html


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok I must elaborate on the "watery" apple juice. When you use a steam juicer you are not going to get a strong concentrate because you are using water to steam out the juice. On most juices this is fine but I love the taste of fresh apple juice/pressed cider in the fall so I guess it was a bit of a dissapointment for me, but that is ok because all of the other juices were good. 

Lillian


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought one this summer - found it new on Amazon for $79. It is a "Cook'nHome" 9.5 quart, a tad smaller and a lighter stainless than the Meju Liisa. I have used it twice, have made strawberry-peach-rhubarb juice, and just did a small amount of wild cherry - small fruit, BIG pit- plan to do more for jelly, and hope to get grapes to make juice & jelly. I don't know if it is the best option to process apples or tomatoes, but I am happy with the results I've had. I consider it more of a long term investment.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Wild blueberries, huckleberries, salmonberries and cranberries are abundant here, I gather them by the 5-gal bucket full. I've had my steam juicer over 20 years and can't imagine being without it. I put up between 100 and 150 quarts of juice each year and get 2 quarts of drinking juice for every quart I put up. When I need jellies or syrup I just grab a jar of juice and make it up. Just be sure to buy a stainless juicer, there are some aluminum knock-offs that you don't want to waste your money on.
Sure wish I had some o' them apples!


----------

